# Garmin Connect to Google Earth......



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

OK, I've seen some really great posts with the trail route overlayed onto Google Earth. Do you have to pay the Google Earth upgrade in able to do that? How can I get my rides out of Garmin Connect onto the free version of Google Earth? Thanks

Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

*I can load a picture overlay....*

...but not my maps....I'm retarded!

It is a cool picture though


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Soooooooooo, nobody tranfers their Garmin Connect maps onto Google Earth? It can't be done?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There don't seem to be a lot of folks here that use Garmin Connect. I started a thread in here a little while ago that had some alternatives listed, but my best guess is that you'll have to use something else if you want GE overlays. My GPS is not yet supported by GC, so I can't say one way or the other. I'll probably check out GC before I move to another service, just to see what everyone's been saying regarding feature loss from motionbased.

OK, it appears some of my old activities on MB have been migrated, so I played with one a little. If you click on the details of the activity (just under google maps view), it takes you to a new page with a bigger map. Under the text on the left is an Export button. If you click that, you get a KML option. Once you have the KML, you're set. Here's an example. I use ESRI ArcExplorer instead of GE, but it's the same idea.


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

As an aside, the free version of GE will open gpx files. Open GE, click open file, the default is kml, hit the little arrow for more options, click on your gpx file and voila, your overlay is there.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank you for the replies, I will play with GE and GC some more :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Easy*

Upload your file to this site, it converts it to Google Earth, open in Google Earth!
https://www.gpsvisualizer.com/


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

beagledadi said:


> It is a cool picture though


Hmmmm.....

Is that Navajo Lake?

Now, I don't use the Garmin site. Just scour it for good route building data like your Prescott rides! Not even sure if Connect will upload from my 60CSX anyway.

I'd figure the easy way to do it is just File/Open... (to Google Earth it is a merge) the saved .gpx track files you have stored away on the drive on your computer. Then save what is loaded up in GEarth; just File/Save/Save to My Places to add the new track(s) to the map of your world. It may be possible, but no idea on how to do it directly from Connect.

Enjoy Flag this weekend!


----------

